#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Chanthaburi - Khao Khitchakut National Park

## dirtydog

*Khao Khitchakut National Park*
*General Information* 

Khao Khitchakut is located in the north of Chanthaburi province. It was designated a National Park in 4th May 1977, the 14th National Park of Thailand.




* Geography* 

It is a mountainous park covers an area of about 59 square km. making it one of Thailand's smallest parks. The tallest mountain in the park is Khao Probad, 1085m. high. This park acts as a watershed area for Chanthaburi province. The forest actually stretches over 5 provinces although only a small part of it is designated National Park.




* Climate*  

This park has cool weather all year round, the most popular months for visiting being November through to January.

* Flora and Fauna* 

Wildlife in the park includes gaur, elephant, bear, sambar and barking deer, serow and many species of birds.

----------

